# Most euphoric stack?



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 8, 2015)

What compounds made you feel the most well being? Deca? Test? etc...I heard some mixed things about different compounds causing almost euphoric mood boost and others say completely screwed with there heads

(obviously this varies per person) but what is your experience?


----------



## Joliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Test and dbol. 750mg and 50mgs.  I walked around with my own damn theme music for 2 months.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

Tren at 800 and Halo at 30 per day. Totally backwards but I am never in a better mood


----------



## Joliver (Feb 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tren at 800 and Halo at 30 per day. Totally backwards but I am never in a better mood



Good god man!!!  You must be the devil if tren and halo, or as I like to call it the "domestic dispute" aka "divorce blast" aka "puppy crusher" aka "mall Santa mauler" stack makes you nicer.

If I took that combo the only person that would want to talk to me regularly would be my parole officer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

joliver said:


> Good god man!!!  You must be the devil if tren and halo, or as I like to call it the "domestic dispute" aka "divorce blast" aka "puppy crusher" aka "mall Santa mauler" stack makes you nicer.
> 
> If I took that combo the only person that would want to talk to me regularly would be my parole officer.


I know man its ****ed up. Turns me into a total romantic. I bring my wife flowers and say nice things to her and shit... its weird. She loves it though!


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 8, 2015)

Test and Masteron. Both 600. hands down


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2015)

nothing made me feel as good as when i added mast


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 8, 2015)

Cocaine.....


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 8, 2015)

i like test npp dbol i didnt get too moody til i did tren


----------



## Yaya (Feb 8, 2015)

Test and mast

Nothing worse then tren for me...makes me feel toxic and moody


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 8, 2015)

Mast and anything (even Tren). I feel like an action movie hero.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 8, 2015)

I ran drol one time.  First week, I felt like ****ing king kong.  I was strong as a bull and ready to take on the world.  It didn't last.  Second week, all I wanted to do was eat, sleep, and lift.  I didn't want to talk to anybody or see anybody.  Third week I felt like total dog shit.  I quit after 4 weeks, but damn that first week 

Tren makes me feel great too!  Libido is through the roof, and I've never had issues with impotence.  I always run it with test though.  I do get aggravated a little easier, maybe a little more road rage, and I did end 3 relationships while on, but I still felt great!


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 8, 2015)

Test, Deca(for joints), painkillers and green. Very euphoric stack for decrepit dudes such as myself.


----------



## mickems (Feb 8, 2015)

2 mollies and a blue diamond. total euphoria.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 8, 2015)

mickems said:


> 2 mollies and a blue diamond. total euphoria.


I'm in!  ..


----------



## mickems (Feb 8, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I'm in!  ..



always remember to wear your sweat band and have some chewing gum.


----------



## Azog (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm gonna have to agree with Lup. I've run mast and test at a max of 600mg each, and felt ****ing  awesome all the time. I'm keen to try a higher test dose, though. Everyone seems to love 1g.


----------



## Paolos (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes sir Test-P, NPP and Mast-P  600/600/450 its a good one


----------



## goodfella (Feb 9, 2015)

test/Dbol has always made me feel great walking around throughout the day and also kept me hornier than I ever have been at even 18. Half of one of those blue diamonds and swore I was rolling on E the first time!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 9, 2015)

Yup molly + yay will certainly do the trick...those days are over for me haha. But sounds like u guys are getting pissed on tren..I already have a bad temper, especially when stressed so probably best to avoid the tren haha. Gonna go with the deca +sust+var



mickems said:


> 2 mollies and a blue diamond. total euphoria.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tren at 800 and Halo at 30 per day. Totally backwards but I am never in a better mood



It's true. His last tren cycle was a miserable time for me. He constantly kept doing all this nice, random, romantic shit for his wife. My wife would find out about it, and I'd have to hear "you never do anything like that for me" at least once a week. 

Stay off the tren POB.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 9, 2015)

Tren makes me wanna eat glass


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Tren makes me wanna eat glass


I have a solution. Take equal parts sugar and water and heat to make candy. Pour on sheet pan and let cool. Smash into glass like shards.  Eat said shards and get gains.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 9, 2015)

mast and test


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 9, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Tren makes me wanna eat ass



fixed it for you......................................


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 9, 2015)

Jenner said:


> fixed it for you......................................



Jen I don't think that's a correction. Tren or no tren, Yaya and I are ass-eaters through and through


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 10, 2015)

mickems said:


> 2 mollies and a blue diamond. total euphoria.



Those mollies really make you feel like constantly jizzing. But the last two times I supposedly got it, I felt like weird and sleepy so I'm done with that shit


----------



## stonetag (Feb 10, 2015)

Agree with most everybody Test, mast, prefer tren also in the mix. its a helluva heady, sweaty, horny, shitty driver crushing ride!


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 10, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Yup molly + yay will certainly do the trick...those days are over for me haha. But sounds like u guys are getting pissed on tren..I already have a bad temper, especially when stressed so probably best to avoid the tren haha. Gonna go with the deca +sust+var



Everyone should do Molly once or twice IMO


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 10, 2015)

man this is a trigger thread for me gotta call my sponsor 

test at 1g mast at 600 will have you walking in clouds


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 10, 2015)

I never knew this board was full of drug addicts.

Y'all should be ashamed of yourselves....


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 10, 2015)

What is halo ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Youngblood1984 said:


> What is halo ?



"I can only assume from your cavalier attitude that you have not yet partaken the wonderment that is Halo. Let me enlighten you. What happens is the One True God grows Halo on trees in the Elysian Fields using a heretofore unused incantation. He then proceeds to magic it down to your local UGL where whatever Bathtub brewer cook your domestic source has rescued from welfare that week proceeds to encapsulate it in size OO caps and passes it along to you, the fortunate consumer. You proceed to ingest this finery in the vain hope that your obviously overmatched CNS can somehow grasp the devilish intricacies it is suddenly faced with. Is that aggression? why yes it is, and strength too. But wait-He didn't... yes he did, yes he did indeed. He added new hardness to the physique. And then, then my friend, he put it in a veggie cap! As your rap sheet begins to grow exponentially from the processes of the amazing halo, IT hits them... the FUKKING NEW PRs!!!. THE MOTHER****ING PLATFORM PRS!!! It announces itself with a burst of grandiose new strength levels the likes of which your puny total has never seen."


^^^^ This is something Joliver told me in passing about Halo. I'm pretty sure he was a fan of it but you should ask him yourself


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 11, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I never knew this board was full of drug addicts.
> 
> Y'all should be ashamed of yourselves....



We're everywhere DYS, everywhere !!!!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 11, 2015)

What!!!!? Ok so..... Yea ok thanks I understand


----------



## MuscleMedHead (Feb 11, 2015)

Test/Mast/proviron felt amazing for me last cycle. I felt like a happy little kid again. Then i added Clomid after cycle during my pct and I took a major 180 turn Haha. That stuff turns me into a girl.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 12, 2015)

JackC4 said:


> Everyone should do Molly once or twice IMO



1st time with some kinky chick
And the 2nd time with her and her girlfriend.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2015)

drug addicts ...


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 12, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> 1st time with some kinky chick
> And the 2nd time with her and her girlfriend.....



I like your style Trini


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> 1st time with some kinky chick
> And the 2nd time with her and her girlfriend.....



Like a Boss.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2015)

trini got that big black cock..let not forget hes a brother


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 12, 2015)

I wouldn't consider every now and then use of a drug, a drug addict lol technically were all drug addicts... how many people are on antidepressants? Stop taking those you drug addict


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 12, 2015)

ambien. Oh my god ambien... if you can get your hands on it that is.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 12, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> ambien. Oh my god ambien... if you can get your hands on it that is.



seriously...LOL ???


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 12, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> ambien. Oh my god ambien... if you can get your hands on it that is.


Seriously! I had a scrip for ambien for ptsd, I told them I didn't wanna be on meds! Sounds I could have saved them up and traded for something good.  like some test e


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2015)

Enough of the recs you scumbags...


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 13, 2015)

I personally use ambien for this trensomnia. Nothing else works and I am not really a fan of recreational drug use., but I will say, I unexpectedly found myself awake an hour or so after taking it and man... you feel happy as shit! And it helps facilitate sleep very well.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 13, 2015)

If I didn't have kids and could care less about my health I would take this shit

Test e/mast e/tren e/dbol/growth and clen


----------



## snake (Feb 13, 2015)

Youngblood1984 said:


> What is halo ?



It's spelled Hellno!
At least for us old guys.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2015)

Test and TREN. Yep, Thats it. I wanna bang everything that crosses my path when I'm on tren,. as a matter of fact I do! Haha eating ass on tren is a must.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 13, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Test and TREN. Yep, Thats it. I wanna bang everything that crosses my path when I'm on tren,. as a matter of fact I do!Haha eating ass on tren is a must.



Let me quote this for emphasis. I hope DF is taking notes Seeker


----------



## RISE (Feb 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I know man its ****ed up. Turns me into a total romantic. I bring my wife flowers and say nice things to her and shit... its weird. She loves it though!



I have the same problem when on tren.  Then when I get off my girl gets pissed bc I'm a dick again.  

But the best stack I've ever had "emotional" wise was 750 of test e and 400 of deca.  Gonna do this cycle next actually, with Tbol thrown in.


----------



## IronSoul (Feb 16, 2015)

I ran some test, tren, mast and dbol together and felt like a ****ing god. I loved it, but the dbol started messing with my BP so cut that out. I love tren


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 22, 2015)

Test, eq, and dbol! Relatively all mild compounds that don't **** with my mood in negative way lol!


----------



## shenky (Feb 24, 2015)

Tren makes me feel pretty good. I feel very alone on this one


----------



## Bippal (Feb 26, 2015)

Test 750/Tren 600/NPP 600/Dbol 30mg and crystal meth on weekends just to round it all out.

But really, that stack is amazing.


----------

